# Pinhole Fun in Pittsburgh



## fstop23 (May 9, 2007)

Took these on World Wide Pinhole Day in Pittsburgh. I used a pinhole blender camera w/ med format film. The camera allowed you to manually advance the film, so you could blend one exposure w/another. I did that w/ the Purple House and Go-go Girls. Enjoy!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 9, 2007)

I like them have a nice eerie look.


----------



## avcabob (May 9, 2007)

I don't even understand what's going on in number 3, but I like it. Nice job.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 9, 2007)

LOL I LOVE IT!


I love how wonky the last one is.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 9, 2007)

Lets seem them digital guys do that


----------



## fstop23 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot!  I suppose you could have a digital pinhole cam, but wouldn't the exposure time have an adverse affect on the sensor (noise)?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2007)

na digi  pinhole works but you cant drag it over more than the sensor frame not run them together like you do


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 11, 2007)

So much fun and prettiness!


----------



## terri (May 11, 2007)

Some whacky stuff - love the go-go girls!


----------

